# Uh oh...



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 7, 2018)

Whilst preparing to dive for glass one day, I needed to ask permission from a property owner to use his land to access the lake. He readily agreed, asking only that I find him a chest full of treasure. Fine I said.

The closest thing I could find to a treasure chest that dive was a largeish, black, smooth, heavy plastic rectangular container. It would have to do.

Back onshore, the old fella peered expectantly over my shoulder as I opened the container, only to find...cremated human remains!

I reckon a loved one made a feeble toss off the end of an old peir, and the remains landed in 8' of water, just 20' off the shoreline.

My buddy & I returned the remains to the lake, taking them to deeper water and covering them with rock, hopefully never to be disturbed again!

Regards,
DSD


----------



## RCO (Mar 8, 2018)

that's odd I haven't heard of anyone finding cremated human remains before , but not surprised some would be out there in places where people are diving


----------



## botlguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Interesting story.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey Dan,
I have never found remains. Lots of bones and which I wonder about sometimes. The craziest thing I had happen was a doll's head rolled right in front of my mask in a spot with three inches of visibility. I was super freaked out at seeing a dead baby until I realized it wasn't real.


----------

